# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  De beste manier om vrouwelijke borsten te laten groeien?

## Pisman

Ik ben bijna 16 en ben al sinds mijn 13de geïnterresseerd om borsten te krijgen.
Ik ben mannelijk, dus dat krijg ik niet automatisch.

Ik las een paar topics over mannen met borsten.
Ik heb wel kleine borstjes, maar dan door vet.

Ik wil op mijn 18de borsten laten groeien, maar wat is de beste manier?
Ik las op dit forum dat je ook vrouwelijke homonen kan slikken, maar dat mag niet zomaar, veel vet eten, maar dat verdwijnt weer na het afvallen, je kunt een soort ziekte krijgen, maar dat is zeldzaam, en gevaarlijk las ik ergens anders en vocht in de borsten doen, HOE DAN?

AUB niet antworden om naar de plastische chirurg te gaan, ik wil een operatie vrije manier hebben, ook niet zeggen dat ik van geslacht moet veranderen, want het enige vrouwelijke ding wat ik wil hebben zijn borsten, meer hoeft niet.

Alvast bedankt, Pisman.

----------


## u275379

Volgens mij ..... hopeloos! 
Laat je "droomwens" voor hetgeen hij waard is...

Goede moed en bekijk het leven langs de mooie zijde...

----------


## snipper

Hoi,

bij sommige apotheken verkopen ze pillen waardoor vrouwen grotere borsten schijnen te krijgen. Dit werkt volgens mij op basis van hormonen. Misschien dat dat bij mannen ook werkt. Of het verstandig is, betwijfel ik.

Groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Ik hoop dat je hiermee bedoelt dat je mannelijke,gespierde borsten wilt krijgen???

Hopelijk reageer je nog eens....

Agnes

----------


## Pisman

Nee, Agnes.
Ik bedoel vrouwelijke borsten.
Op een andere forum hebben de webmaster en vrouwelijke Staffs me aangeraden en zeiden dat vrouwen er op vallen en mannelijke Staffs hebben me juist afgeraden.
En ik zelf vind ze heel cool staan, dus daarom.

----------


## Agnes574

Ok,dan heb ik je verkeerd begrepen...
Ik begreep het niet helemaal duidelijk uit je post vandaar,sorry.
Ik persoonlijk val op mannen met een natuurlijke,ietwat(zeker niet overdreven)spierbouw...een man met vrouwelijke borsten;ik zou dat persoonlijk echt niet mooi vinden...maar;dit is mijn persoonlijke mening hé!
Hoe je die zou kunnen 'laten groeien' op een natuurlijke manier en zonder operatie...daar heb ik echt helemaal géén verstand van..Sorry!

Veel sterkte en succes!!!
Ik verplaats je onderwerp hierbij dan ook naar de rubriek 'Sexualiteit-mannelijk',omdat ik vind dat het daar beter thuishoort...hopelijk krijg je nog nuttige info en goede tips!!

Agnes

----------


## mokkje

Hooii..

Mij lijkt het sexy hoor 
man met borsten maarjaa :Big Grin: 

ik weet helaas ook niet hoe je dat zou kunnen 
doen wat anderen ook al zijden je kan die pillen
slikken misschien help dat wel maar 
dat weet ik ook niet

veel suc6 er mee

Als het gelukt is laat je het Me Dan Weten..


Een man met borsten.. Sexy toch :Big Grin:

----------


## dainese

de pil Co Cyprindiol 0 03 mg 3 x 21 Tabl.
slik ik nu 2 maand heb nu cupA 
bescheiden mannelijk nog voldoet me goed geen bijwerkingen om de dag in nemen

----------


## ballesteros

Waar kun je deze pillen verkrijgen?

----------


## kraay013

Ook ik zou graag vrouwelijke borsten willen ontwikkelen. Welke pil en WAAR kan ik die kopen?

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Mensen,
Mij klinkt het allemaal vreemd in de oren. Het lijkt me verstandig om met deze wens eens contact op te nemen met de HA. Mogelijk dat hij/zij je de voor en nadelen op een juiste manier op een rij kan zetten. Het gebruik van vrouwelijke hormonen heeft duidelijk niet alleeen invloed op de borst groei maar op je complete mannelijke uitstraling en werking van je gereedschap. Veel succes

----------


## kraay013

Het is vreemd maar deze wens bestaat wel en dát is belangrijk! Of de HuisArts hierin mee wil denken is nog maar de vraag. Eerlijk gezegd zie ik hier tegen op, wellicht valse schaamte. Mijn wens om vrouwelijke borsten te ontwikkelen wordt steeds dringender. Dames kleding ga ik steeds meer dragen (in het geheim). Iemand in deze rubriek heeft geschreven dat het medicijnCo Cyprindiol op een vrij gemakkelijke manier te verkrijgen is, wil ik vragen HOE, WAAR en welke kosten dat met zich meebrengt.

----------


## ikke64

@kraay,
Ik ontken de wens van jou, en anderen waarschijnlijk, ook helemaal niet. Ik denk wel dat het belangrijk is om hier over te praten met ervarings deskundigen of profesionals. Deze mensen kunnen je helpen alle, zeker ook moeilijke stappen te maken en te doorstaan, zij kennen de bijwerkingen van evt medicijnen enz. enz. 
Dat ik me er niets bij kan voorstellen is een ander verhaal. Maar dat is bij meer wensen gevoelens ed. Ik wens jullie veel wijsheid en sterkte. En als je eens wil praten of zo kan dat ook via een PB.

----------


## Tim g

Ik snap wat je bedoelt met dat je borsten wilt want ik wil dat namelijk ook en ik ben nu 15 en slik nu 1 maand bijna elke dag de pil en begin borstjes te krijgen en dat wil ik nog een paar maanden volhouden totdat ik cup A heb. Je kan de pil gaan slikken ( zoals ik doe ) want de pil bevat vrouwelijke hormonen en die zorgen oa voor borstgroei, er zitten ook gevolgen aan dat je geslachtsorgaan niet meer groeit of kleiner wordt en je loopt kan om ontvrucht baar te worden.

----------

